# "Empress of England" voyages in 1962 and 1963



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Canadian Pacific "Empress of England" arrived in Greenock on the Clyde on 26 Sept 1962, 18 Oct 1962, 29 Nov 1962 and 9 Oct 1963. Does anyone know where she was coming from or going to on these dates?
Thanks Douglas.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

See http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=16637


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the Empress ships called at Greenock on their passages from Liverpool to Canada and on their return journey to Liverpool from Canada, so these dates are probably concerning her scheduled run from Liverpool to Canada.

I can definitely say she made a trip from Montreal on Thursday August 9th 1962 To Liverpool via Greenock so seeing she was in Greenock on 26th Sept 62 over a month later I would guess she was on a return trip from Montreal to Liverpool.


They did conduct the odd cruise too and the 63 trip could well have been one of these.

Chris.


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*"Empress of England"*

Thanks Ron and Santos.
I'll go with your info Santos and log her as inbound from Canada. Thanks, Douglas.


----------



## joeschiller (Sep 25, 2008)

*Empress of England 1962*

I'm a new member and just saw your post. 

I travelled on the Empress of England, departing Montreal, Quebec on July 19, 1962 destined Liverpool with a stop at Greenock. On the way across we passed the Empress of Canada having left Liverpool and destined Montreal. I would suspect that most of the Liverpool arrivals you have all sailed from Montreal.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Joe to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------

